# Vorsicht vor ein-Cent Überweisungen



## webwatcher (28 Februar 2010)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/service/0,1518,680691,00.html


			
				DER SPIEGEL schrieb:
			
		

> 27.02.2010
> Überweisungstrick > Ministerium warnt vor den 1-Cent-Betrügern
> 
> Der Trick ist dreist und einfach: Das Verbraucherschutzministerium warnt vor einer neuen Masche, mit der deutsche Bankkunden bestohlen werden. SPIEGEL-Informationen zufolge reicht den Betrügern ein Cent als Türöffner.
> ...


----------



## johinos (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor ein-Cent Überweisungen*

Jou, jetzt fällt sogar der Spiegel drauf rein:

heise online - 1-Cent-Überweisung wird zum Kettenbrief


> _Es gebe Betrüger, die versuchen, 1-Cent-Beträge auf viele Konten zu überweisen, um deren Existenz zu überprüfen und deren Besitzer später durch Abbuchungen zu schädigen.
> ...
> Eine weitere Nachfrage bei dem in der PDF-Datei genannten Verbandsmitarbeiter und Urheber des Schreibens ergab schließlich, dass ein Einzelfall den Anlass zu dem Schreiben geliefert hatte. Und zu der Bitte, die "Warnung ernst zu nehmen und auch an Freunde und Bekannte weiterzugeben".
> Laut Stefan Becker, Pressesprecher der Sparkasse Hannover, gab es bei seinem Institut in der letzten Zeit keine einzige verdächtige Mini-Überweisung. Bankverbindungen ließen sich ohnehin einfacher verifizieren als mit konkreten Überweisungen, etwa mit Banking-Software. Ein paar 1-Cent-Überweisungen lägen aber tatsächlich vor, doch diese dienten ganz offensichtlich dazu, auf so billige wie sichere Weise Mitteilungen zu versenden: im Feld für den Verwendungszweck. _


----------



## webwatcher (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor ein-Cent Überweisungen*



johinos schrieb:


> Jou, jetzt fällt sogar der Spiegel drauf rein:


Und das Ministerium?


> "Verbraucher sollten ihre Auszüge regelmäßig prüfen, auf unerklärliche Ein-Cent-Überweisungen achten und ihrer Bank unberechtigte Abbuchungen melden", rät Julia Klöckner, Parlamentarische Staatssekretärin im Verbraucherschutzministerium.


In Foren   berichten gelegentlich User schon seit geraumer Zeit, dass solche 
Überweisungen auf ihr Konto  stattgefunden hätten. 

Alles Fakes?


----------



## johinos (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor ein-Cent Überweisungen*

Jaa, schon: Wollte nur keine Lawine hinsichtlich der Kompetenz des Verbraucherschutzministeriums lostreten, sonst geht das hier ganz schnell über in Beiträge zu Mehrwertnummernmissbrauch...  



webwatcher schrieb:


> In Foren   berichten gelegentlich User schon seit geraumer Zeit, dass solche
> Überweisungen auf ihr Konto  stattgefunden hätte.
> Alles Fakes?


Heise schrieb ja:


> _"Ein paar 1-Cent-Überweisungen lägen aber tatsächlich vor, doch diese dienten ganz offensichtlich dazu, auf so billige wie sichere Weise Mitteilungen zu versenden: im Feld für den Verwendungszweck." _



Und der Spiegel selber:


> _"Allerdings hat nicht jede Ein-Cent-Überweisung einen kriminellen Hintergrund: Hilfsorganisationen und Online-Zahldienste nutzen diese Methode schon mal, um die Identität eines Spenders oder Kunden zu prüfen."_


----------



## webwatcher (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor ein-Cent Überweisungen*

In den berichteten Fällen war von unbekannten Absendern die Rede und  
keinerlei Hinweis  auf Mitteilungen


----------



## johinos (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor ein-Cent Überweisungen*

1 Cent überweisen und dann kann ich frei abbuchen, was ich will? So einfach ist es auch nicht. Zu einem Konto gehören schließlich auch Vor- und Zuname - da kommt mit 1 Cent niemand ran. 

Natürlich gibt es Betrugsvarianten, die mit solchen Überweisungen in Zusammenhang stehen können. Ohne Kenntnis des Kontoinhabers wurde vielleicht ein Konto bei clickandbuy angelegt - einfach nur mal im Internet suchen mit:
1 cent clickandbuy

Dann hatten die aber vorher schon Namen und Kontonummer des Bankkunden, z. B. durch Phishing - Cyberfahnder - Schurkenprovider und organisierte Cybercrime :
_ "...modernen   Phishing, bei dem die Opfer manipulierte Webseiten aufrufen und dabei ihre Kontozugangsdaten abgegriffen werden. Diese Daten werden in der Drop Zone beim Rogue-Provider gesammelt und dann an einen Fachmann für ihren Missbrauch weiter gegeben." _

Oder die Gewinnspielanrufer testen ihre Datenbank auf veraltete Konten: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...bwohl-ich-nichts-bestellt-habe-was-jetzt.html 

Es können viele Gründe sein, die zu einer Gutschrift von 1 Cent führen - wichtig ist, dann sein Konto noch genauer zu beobachten und unbegründete Abbuchungen zurückzubuchen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rruf-von-lastschriften-die-6-wochen-maer.html 

Jedenfalls wüsste ich nicht, wozu eine Strafanzeige wegen 1 geschenkten Cent nütze sein sollte???


----------



## technofreak (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor ein-Cent Überweisungen*

Das Rätsel wird sich hier nicht lösen lassen.  Wer das Forum gründlich verfolgt, wird immer feststellen,  
dass es wohl kaum ein anderes Forum gibt, in dem  so oft von Strafanzeigen abgeraten wird.

Was daran bedenklich sein sollte, Verbraucher dazu aufzufordern,  ihre Konten im Auge zu behalten,
  sehe ich nicht 

EOT


----------



## Winni01 (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor ein-Cent Überweisungen*

Also mit der 1 Cent Überweisung ist es kein Fake. Hab am Freitag so nen Ding auf meinem Auszug entdeckt.


----------



## johinos (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor ein-Cent Überweisungen*

Könnte bedeuten: Kontodaten wurden abgephisht, siehe oben - oder irgendwo online einkaufen gewesen und Kontodaten angegeben (Abwicklungsserver des Händlers könnte gehackt worden sein) - oder Trojaner auf dem PC? 

- Könnten sie da drauf gewesen sein: Datenklau: Millionen Menschen sollten Konto prüfen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de 

Auf jeden Fall Konto beobachten und eingehende Zahlungsaufforderungen (auch EMails) besser mal kritisch hinterfragen!


----------



## Heiko (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor ein-Cent Überweisungen*

Man darf dabei aber auch nicht vergessen, dass solche Miniüberweisungen teilweise ein probates Mittel sind um Kontodaten zu verifizieren.


----------



## Winni01 (1 März 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor ein-Cent Überweisungen*

@johinos 

wir können ruhig beim "Du" bleiben, so alt bin ich noch net 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall mein Konto im Auge behalten. Ob ich jetzt so´nem Phishing ins Netz gegangen bin, werde ich mal nachprüfen.

Mail´s dessen Absender ich nicht kenne, werden von mir eh gelöscht.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich mal gespannt, ob da noch was hinterher kommt....


----------



## johinos (3 März 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor ein-Cent Überweisungen*



Winni01 schrieb:


> wir können ruhig beim "Du" bleiben,


Klar - wo hab' ich gepatzt? 



johinos schrieb:


> - Könnten sie da drauf gewesen sein:


Das "sie" war absichtlich klein geschrieben - die Daten waren gemeint


----------



## Winni01 (3 März 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor ein-Cent Überweisungen*

Hoppala.... verzeih meines Ungeschick 

Bis jetzt läuft es mit meinem Konto normal...also nix mit ungewöhnlichen Abbuchungen oder so.....Aber der Monat ist ja noch lang ....

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:14:38 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:13:10 ----------

moooah.... wer schreiben kann, ist klar im Vorteil:

ich meinte eigentlich:

"Verzeih meine weibliche Ungeschicktheit"  ..... so, jetzt hab ich bewiesen wie blöd Frau sein kann


----------



## webwatcher (6 März 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor ein-Cent Überweisungen*

Alle in den letzten Tagen  publizierten Meldungen tradieren  mehr oder weniger dasselbe, 
d.h. eine Publikation  schreibt kettenbriefartig von  anderen ab 
Rheinland-Pfalz: Mini-Überweisungen nicht immer...
Betrug via Abbuchung - Der Ein-Cent-Trick - Finanzen - sueddeutsche.de
Neue Betrugsmasche: Ein-Cent-Überweisung aufs Konto - n-tv.de
kerner.de: Vorsicht vor neuer Betrugsmasche bei Girokonten
Banken mahnen zur Vorsicht: Ein Cent für den Betrug - Lüdenscheid - DerWesten
http://www.info-tv-leipzig.de/mixed...raucherzentrale-sachsen-warnt-vor-cent-trick/
usw usw. 

Beim  "Technische Universität BerlinIT-Service-Center"  sah man es im letzten Jahr skeptisch 
http://hoax-info.tubit.tu-berlin.de/blog/weblog2009-11.shtml#09244


> Betrug mit Ein-Cent-Überweisungen*?*
> Kettenbrief-artige Warnungen schwappen durchs Land


Man beachte das Fragezeichen.  Sicher ist man sich nicht.


----------



## johinos (6 April 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor ein-Cent Überweisungen*

Eine weitere Lösung, irritierend aber nachvollziehbar:

Spenden & helfen - Aktion Deutschland Hilft - Das Bündnis der Hilfsorganisationen -> 1 Cent auf Ihrem Konto 
_Wir überweisen 1 oder 2 Cent an unsere Spender, die uns und unseren Hilfsorganisationen gespendet haben und deren Adresse uns nicht vorliegt. Die Anschrift unserer Spender benötigen wir für den Versand der Spendenquittungen. Hier ist die Cent-Überweisung für uns die kostengünstigste Form mit Ihnen in Kontakt zu treten. Ein Prozedere, das von vielen anderen renommierten Hilfsorganisationen ebenso praktiziert wird._


----------

